# Kodi's Agility Weekend



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We did the Granite State Sheltie Agility Trial this weekend. We just did one standard run and one Jumpers with Weaves, both our first time at the Open level.

There were things I liked about both runs. He was a bit wild in the standard run, and popped out out of the weaves on our first try, then almost took the chute instead of the jump he needed to go to. But I LOVED that he was LOOKING for the next obstacle, and I loved that he was so happy that he was spinning circles at the end. We got our first Open "Q", and second place!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Double AA Kodi (Always Awesome). :whoo: !Felicidades!

Hey, amigo, you are setting the bar a little high for us young amigos who are going to follow in your pawprints! Can you ease up a little bit amigo to give the rest of us some hope?

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Srouse1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Very impressive Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Double AA Kodi (Always Awesome). :whoo: !Felicidades!
> 
> Hey, amigo, you are setting the bar a little high for us young amigos who are going to follow in your pawprints! Can you ease up a little bit amigo to give the rest of us some hope?
> 
> su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


Ricky, you will get there too! I hear you are practicing regularly and getting really good at your obedience!!!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Love watching you and Kodi!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Kodi and Karen! I love watching you guys. Do you find that all this awful weather and snow effects Kodi's performance? My two seem like they are stir crazy mostly when I'm working with them at home. We've resorted to having to work inside which is hard, at least when I can get outside I can leave one inside and not be distracted with barking. We try to get out for even a short walks but I am so ready for spring already!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Congrats Kodi and Karen! I love watching you guys. Do you find that all this awful weather and snow effects Kodi's performance? My two seem like they are stir crazy mostly when I'm working with them at home. We've resorted to having to work inside which is hard, at least when I can get outside I can leave one inside and not be distracted with barking. We try to get out for even a short walks but I am so ready for spring already!


I think the biggest thing is that I can TELL Kodi's not as fit as he normally is. He's not chubby&#8230; he hasn't gained weight, but instead of hard muscle, I feel a soft layer of fat over his ribs. And I know it's because we CAN'T get out. We have no sidewalks, the roads are narrow, slat-coverd and we have a lot of traffic. Normally we can walk on the grass beside the road, but that's under 5' high snow piles. That may be part of the reason he was a bit tired the second day.

But as far as working is concerned, we have 2 or 3 days per week at one or both training centers and a couple of weekend trials each month. On the other days, we have our training room in the basement. I can see how having two would complicate things. I'm planning on making sure my second is as well crate trained as Kodi is when the time comes. Then, hopefully, I can just crate the one I'm not working with.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I am dying! You guys are so much fun to watch.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Way to go! The main thing is he is having a blast!! What fun


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep I'm a strong proponent for crates. Doesn't always mean they're happy to be in (Mae) but will readily oblige when asked. I am so excited for you to get a second I love seeing sibling relationships evolve! Oh the stories you'll have.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You and Kodi are a pleasure to watch Karen.  I'm really enjoying training Emmie at Agility but I need to set a goal to actually compete with her. My challenge is she's so fast and sometimes gets ahead of me, and I'm rusty on my crosses. She loves all the equipment and does really well on the weave poles. I had leg surgeries last May and October so paused our training but now I'm excited to get back into it.

We also tried Tracking yesterday, which was a lot of fun. I wasn't sure Emmie had a good nose but she didn't have any problems finding big pieces of hot dogs in the grass - LOL!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job, again, Karen and Kodi. Boy, will you get a workout with two! Are you looking at the Tibi/Posh litter for your second one?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:hail: You two make me feel like such a slug...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Yep I'm a strong proponent for crates. Doesn't always mean they're happy to be in (Mae) but will readily oblige when asked. I am so excited for you to get a second I love seeing sibling relationships evolve! Oh the stories you'll have.


I'm excited too! I have no idea which one it will be yet, but I should have a puppy by the end of April! 

As far as crates are concerned, have you done Susan Garrett's "Crate Games" with Mae? Kodi LOVES his crate, and I credit that DVD COMPLETELY!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> You and Kodi are a pleasure to watch Karen.  I'm really enjoying training Emmie at Agility but I need to set a goal to actually compete with her. My challenge is she's so fast and sometimes gets ahead of me, and I'm rusty on my crosses. She loves all the equipment and does really well on the weave poles. I had leg surgeries last May and October so paused our training but now I'm excited to get back into it.
> 
> We also tried Tracking yesterday, which was a lot of fun. I wasn't sure Emmie had a good nose but she didn't have any problems finding big pieces of hot dogs in the grass - LOL!


Kodi was fast when he was learning in agility too. But I didn't have a great instructor at the time, and I ended up kind of messing him up. Then he got jumped on at a trial by a loose cattle dog, and things REALLY went down hill. WE changed instructors, and she pointed out that I sometimes REALLY got in his way in front crosses. I worked on that a LOT and we worked REALLY hard to get him used to other dogs around him in trial-like situations. He's gotten his speed back in class, but is still unsure enough in competition that he's often slower.

Unfortunately, that means I have to adjust my handling on the fly&#8230; and the mistakes on both courses (after the stressy sniffing before the first tunnel on the JWW course) are where I didn't adjust to him suddenly turning up the speed.

I was really nervous about my first couple of trials too. (and I STILL get nervous about agility trials, because I never know how much (if any) dog I'll have) But I pushed myself to do it. I also take advantage of any run-throughs I can, so we can practice in a trial-like situation, but still use toys or food in the ring.

You and Emmie will get there&#8230; she's still young! 

I've THOUGHT (briefly) about trying tracking with Kodi, but the idea of a white, long haired dog in long wet grass is less than totally appealing to me! :laugh: I'd REALLY like to try nose work, but I figure that's a great retirement activity for him, and we just have too many other irons in the fire at the moment!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Great job, again, Karen and Kodi. Boy, will you get a workout with two! Are you looking at the Tibi/Posh litter for your second one?


I have no idea which litter yet, Mary. Pam will keep her eye on all the puppies looking for the right fit for me!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I have no idea which litter yet, Mary. Pam will keep her eye on all the puppies looking for the right fit for me!


It sounds exciting. Just like Christmas when you don't know what's in the package you're about to open. Congratulations.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> I've THOUGHT (briefly) about trying tracking with Kodi, but the idea of a white, long haired dog in long wet grass is less than totally appealing to me! :laugh: I'd REALLY like to try nose work, but I figure that's a great retirement activity for him, and we just have too many other irons in the fire at the moment!


We tried Nose Work a few weeks ago and I enjoyed it but it's more satisfying to watch a cute little dog put her shoulders down and watch her nose "twitch" as she tries to locate the next treat in the grass. Living in Seattle, I'm used to a wet dog! We did Nose Work indoors on a black rubber mat and it was difficult to distinguish Emmie from the floor. LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love watching the two of you work together! Great job Kodi! So when are you getting a new pup??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The end of April, Evelyn! S/he will come to the national specialty with Kodi and me, so you can meet him/her!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, it is always so enjoyable to watch Kodi and you in the ring! Such a happy boy--that is what I like the best. 

And you are getting another puppy?!?! Wheee! How very exciting! I will have to be checking in more frequently to find out who the lucky girl/boy is! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, it is always so enjoyable to watch Kodi and you in the ring! Such a happy boy--that is what I like the best.
> 
> And you are getting another puppy?!?! Wheee! How very exciting! I will have to be checking in more frequently to find out who the lucky girl/boy is! Congratulations!


Thanks, Sheri, he IS a happy boy, and a joy to work with. And yes&#8230; he is getting a new little "sibling" soon!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Enjoyed the video of Kodi! What a happy boy:bounce:


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Great job you guys! Great video too - somebody has a nice camera.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> Great job you guys! Great video too - somebody has a nice camera.


Ha! It's just my iPad!


----------

